# café cesura



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

OPENING EARLY SEPTEMBER 2011

Café Cesura is committed to bringing you the highest quality speciality coffee experience. Inspired by the espresso culture of Paris, balanced by the barista culture of Seattle, and polished with an unending devotion to quality and excellence. We have partnered&#8230;

More...


----------

